# coloratura damnations



## alakazam

Could anyone translate this for me in Romanian, please? E dintr-un text pe care trebuie să îl traduc şi nu prea-mi iese...

"...she excluded nobody from her coloratura damnations, all delivered with that cheery stone-hard smile that..."

Am pus titlul acesta pentru că s-ar putea să revin şi cu alte expresii pe care nu le cunosc şi n-aş vrea să fac mai multe topicuri pentru acelaşi text...


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

*coloratura* - singing with florid ornamentation
damnations - blestem
coloratura damnations = blesteme verbale??? 

<<...>>


----------



## anto33

JulianoS said:


> Salutare!
> 
> *coloratura* - singing with florid ornamentation
> damnations - blestem
> coloratura damnations = blesteme verbale???
> 
> _<<...>>_


 
Salutare,

Eu am găsit şi o altă variantă pentru _coloratura damnation:_ critici distructive.

<<...>>


----------



## Trisia

alakazam said:


> Could anyone translate this for me in Romanian, please? E dintr-un text pe care trebuie să îl traduc şi nu prea-mi iese...
> 
> "...she excluded nobody from her coloratura damnations, all delivered with that cheery stone-hard smile that..."


Înjurături înflorite?

Tehnic vorbind, aş spune că blestemele proferate sunt "plastice", dar parcă se foloseşte şi "înflorite."


> Am pus titlul acesta pentru că s-ar putea să revin şi cu alte expresii pe care nu le cunosc şi n-aş vrea să fac mai multe topicuri pentru acelaşi text...


Şi totuşi, mai bine să aibă fiecare problemă firul ei de discuţie (l-am despărţit şi pe cel de faţă, pentru că mi se pare că se merită să discutăm ambele expresii).


----------

